# Show Cost for Clubs?



## wedigforyou (Sep 30, 2016)

Hello I was hoping some bottle enthusiasts out there would share with me the approximate ballpark cost their Club pays to put on their annual show. I'm trying to compare our costs which run about $5000. and we get 400  through the door.

Thanks,


----------

